# QQ Aircraft Announcement



## Dan_nO (Feb 21, 2009)

An important announcement from Quique and Wayne

Dear customers and fellow modelers,

Wayne and I would like to announce some changes that will directly affect the continuity of the Quique’s Aircraft Co. brand and products. QQAC is owned by Wayne and I. We started our business partnership back in 2003 right after the prestigious 2002 Tournament of Champions in Las Vegas. We took the Yak-54 to third place and showed it for the very first time to the modeling world as an R/C airplane. We have enjoyed very much operating QQAC and helping to bring new ARF designs and performance to the next level.

Wayne retired from his family business in 2002 and together we formed QQAC. Within the last few months, he has been looking forward to spending more time with his wife, son, daughter and grandchildren. I’ve been extremely busy co-running the company with Wayne and filling my obligations with my sponsors and, of course, my family. After long debates, we have decided to make a change in our lives. Wayne will enjoy his full retirement and I will, of course, stay in the industry with very exciting news that will be announced soon.

In order to support our loyal customers, QQAC will remain open to the public until March 25th 2009 offering limited quantities of spare parts, and we will be more than happy to support our customers with technical questions until then. Also our good friend Reza will continue our support forum until then. QQAC ARF kits are no longer in stock at our warehouse. Chief Aircraft Inc. has acquired our remaining warehouse inventory including Yak-54 101”, Python and Yak-54 73” ARF kits. Also spare parts for the line of Yak-54 86”, 102G2, G3 & G4, 101”, 120”, 69”, and 73”, as well as the Python. Chief Aircraft Inc. will stock this inventory as long as it lasts. QQAC products will not be re-stocked by QQAC or any of QQAC’s dealers or distributors including Chief Aircraft Inc., as the existing line of products will no longer be produced by QQAC nor under the brand name Quique's Aircraft Co.

Finally Wayne and I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all, our loyal customers and followers, for your support during all these years. Our very special thanks to Reza for his extraordinary, and un-matched, job on the forums. We are looking forward to seeing you at some events this upcoming flying season. 

Best Regards.

Quique Somenzini & Wayne Ulery


----------

